# Takeing a parot to france



## yosser hughes (Feb 23, 2016)

As any one took a small parot in there van to france and if so do you need to get any paper work to take them


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Is it an Ex Parrot?


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

We looked in to this, when we had our grey, got in touch with defra and was told nothing needed,
we never followed it up and took him abroad,
hope it helps
Misty

opps meant never took him abroad


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Seen several parrots here in Portugal. One on site now that always whistles at me when I pass. Poor thing must be short sighted.


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

We met a British couple at Montignac-le-Coq, Charente Maritime a few years ago, their parrot used to fly free in their motorhome and didn't even try to escape when the door was open. They had a small perch on the dash (A-Class) and it used to sit on there and watch people passing by. The owners told us that it had its own Passport and was chipped. I don't think the was a necessity but they had it anyway. I must say though that all the seats were well covered so there was no accidents!!!!!


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

if you fancy taking a bird on holiday this may be of some help:
http://www.theparrotclub.co.uk/topic/10678-taking-bird-on-holiday-to-france/


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Is it worth haveing them chipped.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

parrot & chips?


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

There should be an apostrophe before "*'*As" - well only if you are from the sarf east!

Paperwork? The best parrot and chips come wrapped in newspaper!

Interesting question though - I don't think I have ever seen a caged bird in a UK MH abroad.

Seen plenty of budgies in French caravans though.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Perhaps that's because budgie smugglers are _de rigeur_ in French swimming pools!


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I've been in Brits vans that have parrots, they've been all over, including Morocco , usually on their perch, but cage in evidence for travelling. Go for it .


tony


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I have one that I take on Aires. Really entertaining as he hates the French.


----------

